# [Free Game] LED Blinker - The Game



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hey guys!*

I want to show you my new game. First some screenshots and then the description.
Feedback is very appreciated!

Play Store Download :grin:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mosoftapps.ledblinker.game



















The successful app LED Blinker is well known by a lot of users. When you use it regularly you will be happy about the latest development: LED Blinker - The Game.

In this game you can train your brain and your reactions. In 3 different game modes you have to enter the shown LED colors as fast as possible before the time is over.

In the time mode you have to be fast. You don't have much time to hit the colored LEDs until you loose a life.

The memory mode is different. You have enough time to choose the LEDs, but the demanded LEDs will only be visible for a short time. Can you remember the right ones? Then try out if you are right.

In the expert mode you have to tap the colors in the right order. That is nothing for weak nerves and can only mastered by real experts! Are you ready?

The principle of the game is very easy to understand, but hard to master. With 3 different game modes it won't be boring. Just choose the next game mode if you think you are good enough.

Compete with your friends at Google Play Games and share your results with your friends over Facebook, WhatsApp, Hangouts or email!

Who is the best player in the high score and get all achievements?

LED Blinker - The Game is available for free at Google Play. There are ads in the game which you can remove with the integrated store. Furthermore you can buy more lifes or unlock the expert mode.

No needed permissions are granted, only internet permission is needed for the high scores.

...:Music:...
"Carefree" Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com)
Licensed under Creative Commons: By Attribution 3.0
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/
...::...


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

New update is online.
I have improved some things due to user feedback.


----------

